# Prepared for Winter Storm??? Ice Storm in Deep South???



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm a weather junkie and this complex storm system for Sunday - Wednesday bears watching for a lot of us. 

I'm really concerned about the *potential* for a severe ice storm for the Deep South. If you live in Texas, Mississippi, Alabama, Georgia, North Carolina, and South Carolina, check out weather blogger Henry Margusity's ice storm potential on his map on accuweather.com.

The Plains, Ohio Valley, Mid-Atlantic, and North East Coast need to be on the alert for potential snow storms.


I've pretty much ditched the National Weather Center forecasts for some of the good weather bloggers because I like to know the weather potential so I can be prepared.


Joy


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Joy,

Thanks for the heads up. I like to be prepared, too. The official forecast for NJ for Tuesday into Wednesday just calls for snow showers, but I've heard other forecasters say that two lows may be combining off of the coast and we may wind up with something more... so I'm concerned. I am so done with snow after our last huge snowstorm. Yesterday we got 2.5 inches and its been snowing here all day... I absolutely hate winter!!!

I really hope that the snow/ice threat for next week doesn't become a reality... but I'll keep my eye on it just in case. 

Stay safe.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I hope not an ice storm because that mean loss of power.....Ugggg!!! I'll keep my fingers crossed....and toes.....and leg......and eyes!!!! LOL!!!!!!:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Hubby has already moved the generator and it is all gassed up! Not reall thrilled with losing power, however. At least I have Ollie to snuggle with!! :yahoo:


----------



## Prish (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm a New Englander as well. I adopted another little one in October. She's 6 pounds and really is having difficulty with the blizzard and large snowfall we just had. She's trained to go outdoors, but both my little ones come in freezing and full of ice balls on them. Has anyone had a luck on using pee-pee pads just for the bad weather, but outdoors when it's possible? I'm thinking of building a 'pee-pee' station in my basement, kind of like you would for a whelping box, but not sure my babies would take to it. Any thoughts?


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

My baby uses pads and also goes outdoors.She likes to poo better indoors.Anyway pads are great for bad weather. So yes it can be done. Hope this helps.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm in Louisiana and we are expecting ice and sleet tomorrow. I plan to stay warm inside cuddled up with the girls


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a feeling we might get another big one here midweek. By that time maybe they'll have cleared all the garbage from the day after Christmas blizzard. :w00t::eek2_gelb2: Are we having fun yet, this winter? :smtease:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Our weather forcast is 3 to 7 inches of snow. It looks like the ice/sleet will be below us. On the safe side we had wood delivered and stocked up of course on bread, milk and eggs:blush:
The poor cashier was griping that it better snow(the store was wiped out) or she would be mad:w00t:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

We will probably get snow, I hope, rather than ice in Atlanta. We're ready for it!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Prish said:


> I'm a New Englander as well. I adopted another little one in October. She's 6 pounds and really is having difficulty with the blizzard and large snowfall we just had. She's trained to go outdoors, but both my little ones come in freezing and full of ice balls on them. Has anyone had a luck on using pee-pee pads just for the bad weather, but outdoors when it's possible? I'm thinking of building a 'pee-pee' station in my basement, kind of like you would for a whelping box, but not sure my babies would take to it. Any thoughts?


I started out training my two on the washable pee pads. They are actually a pad. Not the paper kind, that pups think are toys . My two, do go inside on the pads, and outside as well.

Because of the weather, try and lay the pads down, at least four, so they can spot them, they may not get it the first time, but if you are there, you can carry them over to the pads. They will continue to go outside, when the weather is better.

Stay safe and warm everyone.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I probably will go out and get some more potty pads today and a few things at the store. We have gas logs and underground power cables so we should be fine. I hear it is gong to be bad where we are and you're right, it's the ice you have to watch out for. Than you for the heads up.:thumbsup:


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

jenniferhope423 said:


> I'm in Louisiana and we are expecting ice and sleet tomorrow. I plan to stay warm inside cuddled up with the girls


Hi there, where in LA are you? I'm on the westbank of New Orleans.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Got our water, plenty of food, clothes washed, the dishes washed, the dogs washed, myself washed, cleaned the house, got the generator ready to go. Whew, I think that's about all I can do at this point. I hope we don't get ice and we don't lose power. 

I'm going to bed early, and I'll see what tomorrow brings. Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

vjw said:


> I'm a weather junkie and this complex storm system for Sunday - Wednesday bears watching for a lot of us.
> 
> I'm really concerned about the *potential* for a severe ice storm for the Deep South. If you live in Texas, Mississippi, Alabama, Georgia, North Carolina, and South Carolina, check out weather blogger Henry Margusity's ice storm potential on his map on accuweather.com.
> 
> ...



Joy, can you recommend good weather blogs? I usually have to check 3 different weather sources and they are not that reliable. Thanks


----------



## aubie1996 (Aug 13, 2010)

*power trucks*

The power trucks are lined up and ready to go here in Auburn. Looks like it might be a bad night. At least I get a snow day Monday:blush:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey everyone...stay warm, hope you don't lose power...and hope the weather forecast is wrong....praying for you all.

I'm in Phoenix and it's been chilly for this part of the country and I feel so darn cold, can't imagine what you all feel and how your fluffs are faring. When it's cold Rocky comes running back in the house really fast...he's a whimp just like his mama.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Terry36 said:


> Hi there, where in LA are you? I'm on the westbank of New Orleans.


Did you get a lot of wind today on the westbank. I'm on the eastbank and my patio furniture was flying around. It was scary! 

Stay safe everyone!

Linda


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Snowing pretty hard in Huntsville! I did go out and get some bread and milk just in case and we did recently get our gas fireplace hooked up, so worst case scenario we will sit in front of the fireplace eating peanut butter sandwiches! I think it's going to be mostly snow and not ice though so we don't think we'll lose power. We'll just be sipping hot chocolate and getting a day off work!


----------



## aubie1996 (Aug 13, 2010)

I wish we had snow instead of ice. It sound like a bunch of bb's hitting our house right now. Yuck:angry:





Dora's Mom said:


> Snowing pretty hard in Huntsville! I did go out and get some bread and milk just in case and we did recently get our gas fireplace hooked up, so worst case scenario we will sit in front of the fireplace eating peanut butter sandwiches! I think it's going to be mostly snow and not ice though so we don't think we'll lose power. We'll just be sipping hot chocolate and getting a day off work!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Alison, where are you in AL?


----------



## aubie1996 (Aug 13, 2010)

I am in Auburn Al.




edelweiss said:


> Alison, where are you in AL?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just wondering as we own a home in AL. but have never lived in it! Crazy-- yes. It is in Vestavia Hills.


----------



## aubie1996 (Aug 13, 2010)

Vestavia Hills is nice. They are getting quite a bit of snow tonight, I have heard reports of 3-5 inches in that area. It has been a strange winter in Alabama. This is the second snow of the season, and we usually go years with out snow. 




edelweiss said:


> Just wondering as we own a home in AL. but have never lived in it! Crazy-- yes. It is in Vestavia Hills.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the report! I hope the young couple in our home are fairing well. 
I hope when I come back to clean out the house & put it on the market we can all have a maltese meet-up at our place. I LOVE meet ups and I think it is good for the pups!
Stay safe & warm. I will let you know when I am in AL!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

We are snowed in, and now there's freezing rain coming down on top of the snow.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

No snow here but it's been raining/icing all morning and the trees are heavy with ice.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

It's global warming!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Stay safe everyone! We're supposed to get 6-12 inches of snow tomorrow night into Wednesday in NJ/NY. More shoveling... :angry:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm having a snow day too - 6 inches so far here in western NC foothills. I just carried Perri under the deck for a potty trip and now he's "recovering" under a warm blanket from the dryer. I haven't been on here in awhile so I'm glad to have some time to do a bit of catching up!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

We received about 8 inches of snow. Last night was neat because it was actually thundering and lightning while snowing:w00t:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Joy, can you recommend good weather blogs? I usually have to check 3 different weather sources and they are not that reliable. Thanks


 

The main blogs I follow are specifically for Central Kentucky weather. My favorite blog for this area's weather is Chris Bailey's "Kentucky Weather Center". Chris ROCKS!!!! 

I read Henry Marguisty's blog on accuweather.com for severe weather forecasts. (They're national)

I don't know of any bloggers for the Atlanta area. You might check to see if your favorite meterologist has a blog and if so, follow it for awhile to see what you think. I found out about Chris and Henry's blogs by reading comments on a local meterologist's blog.


Joy


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

HaleysMom said:


> We received about 8 inches of snow. Last night was neat because it was actually thundering and lightning while snowing:w00t:


 
Thunder snow is way cool!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

We received about 5 inches of snow in the NW Atlanta burbs. I don't know how much ice on top of the snow. Hope we can get out tomorrow.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

vjw said:


> The main blogs I follow are specifically for Central Kentucky weather. My favorite blog for this area's weather is Chris Bailey's "Kentucky Weather Center". Chris ROCKS!!!!
> 
> I read Henry Marguisty's blog on accuweather.com for severe weather forecasts. (They're national)
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll check it out.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Good luck with your storm! It's 70 degrees here right now. <G>


----------

